# Welche Software benötige ich?



## D.G. (1 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Neueinsteiger in der Antriebstechnik. In der Firma habe ich einige Antriebe an die ich bald dran muss. Ich habe mich schon ein wenig im Internet darüber schlau gemacht. Welche Software benötige ich für die Unten angegebenen Machinen. Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir behilflich sein könntet.
Folgende Antriebstechnik ist in unseren Maschinen verbaut.

1.) SIMOTION P350 - 6AU1350-2AH21-1BE1
     mit SIMODRIVE 611 - 6SN1118-0NJ01-0AA0     2 Stück
                                  6SN1118-0NK01-0AA0     

2.) SIMODRIVE 611 - 6SN1145-1BA01-0BA1
     mit SIMODRIVE 611 - 6SN1123-1AB00-0HA1     2 Stück
                                  6SN1123-1FT6044          2 Stück

3.) SIMOTION D425 - 6AU1425-0AA00-0AA0
     mit SINAMICS S 120 - 6SL3130-6AE21-0AB0
                                   6SL3120-2TE21-8AA3
                                   6SL3120-1TE21-0AX0

4.) SIMOTION P 350 - 6AU1350-2AH21-1BE1
     mit SINAMICS S 120 - 6SL3120-1TE21-8AA1     2 Stück
                                   6SL3120-1TE15-0AA0
                                   6SL3130-6AE21-0AA0

5.) SIMOTION D 452 - 6AU1425-0AA00-0AA0
     mit SINAMICS S 120 - 6SL3120-1TE21-0AA1
                                   6SL3120-2TE15-0AA0
                                   6SL3130-6AE15-0AA0

6.) SINAMICS S 120 - 6SL3130-6TE21-6AA3
     mit SINAMICS S 120 - 6SL3120-2TE15-0AA3
                                   6SL3120-1TE21-0AA3
                                   6SL3100-1CE14-0AA0
                                   6SL3040-0MA00-0AA!

Im Internet trat immer wieder folgende Software auf.
Siemens Drive ES Basic
Siemens STARTER ist integriert in Drive ES Basic
Siemens  SIMOTION SCOUT ES
Siemens SimoCom U

Vielleicht gibt es Alternativen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Unterstützung

Gruss D.G.


----------



## vierlagig (1 März 2010)

SINAMICS und SIMODRIVE bekommst du mit Drive ES abgedeckt
wenn dir Starter reicht, so bekommst du die SIMOTION damit auch parametriert
für mehr dann SCOUT... (komplette Projektverwaltung)


----------



## D.G. (1 März 2010)

Hallo vierlagig,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut. Also würde mir als erste Software Drive ES Basic reichen, da dort auch schon SimoCom U/A und STARTER mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## offliner (5 März 2010)

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall SIMOTION SCOUT !!!! Da ist der STARTER integriert. STARTER und SCOUT lassen sich nicht parallel auf einer Partition installieren !!
SIMOCOM U kannst Du auch separat installieren, oder halt über DriveES, dann aber beim DriveES keinen STARTER installieren !


----------



## Superkater (5 März 2010)

Du brauchs't den SCOUT. Ohne den Scout kannst du wichtige Funktionen nicht auswählen, wie z.B. Bootsektor schreiben bei den CF-Cards. 
Und glaube mir, du brauchs't diese Funktionen sicher mehrmals im Jahr.


----------



## SebastianM (5 Januar 2011)

*Zugriff auf die Module*

*Hallo, erstmal ein frohes und gesundes 2011!!*

Ich versuche seit gestern auf die Siemens Sinamics zuzugreifen.

*Eine kleine Übersicht über vorhandene Komponenten..*

Basic Line Filter             6SL3000-0BE23-6DA1
Control Supply Modul      6SL3100-1DE22-0AA0
Control Unit CU320         6SL3040-0MA00-0AA1
Double Motor Modul        6SL3120-2TE15-0AA3
Double Motor Modul 9A   6SL3120-2TE21-0AA3
Single Motor Modul         6SL3130-1TE24-0AA0
Single Motor Modul         6SL3120-1TE13-0AA3
Single Motor Modul 9A    6SL3120-1TE21-0AA3
Bremswiderstand           6SL3201-0BE12-0AA0


*Vorhandene Programme*

_Siemens Drive ES – Starter V3.1.1 Preliminary_

(und Siemens Simatic, Siemens WinCC flexible)

*Vorhandene Adapter*

_Accon NetLink Pro compact (Ist konfiguriert um auf S7 über MPI oder Profibus zuzugreifen)_

(und cd electronic MPI/PPI-Kabel)

Das CU320 Modul ist über Profibus mit einer Profibuskarte in einem EigenbauPC des Herstellers verbunden. Darüber hat der Monteur des Herstellers auch auf die Steuerung zugegriffen. Nur ich bekomme leider keine Verbindung zustande…

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache??

Vielen Dank
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## offliner (6 Januar 2011)

Ich tippe mal, dass Deine (sehr alte) Starter Version nicht zur Firmware des Antriebs passt. STARTER 3.1.1 ging, meine ich bis FW V2.1 vom SINAMICS.  Die aktuelle STARTER Version (V4.1.5) findest Du hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26233208


----------



## SebastianM (12 Januar 2011)

*Zugriff auf Siemens Sinamics*

Bekomme leider nach Update der Software noch keine Verbindung hin. 
Muss ich bei den Einstellungen noch etwas beachten? Habe über MPI und Profibus jeweils auf eine CPU zugreifen können... 
Hier kann aber auch keine Busteilnehmer ermitteln. 

Habe "Automatische Erkennung der netzbezogenen Parameter" angewählt. Adresse: 0 Timeout: 9955

Gruß
Sebastian


----------

